
Malicious faxes leave firms 'open' to cyber-attack - sjcsjc
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-45083774
======
sjcsjc
See also:

[https://research.checkpoint.com/sending-fax-back-to-the-
dark...](https://research.checkpoint.com/sending-fax-back-to-the-dark-ages/)

